# Good Night at the TCD



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

*5/22* - Hit up Boyd's for a pint of shrimp around 8:00. Drove down to the usual spot which was wide open, only 3-4 others down by me (unusual for such a calm night). Setup the lights and had bait in the water around 8:30. Bite was strong until around midnight when the tide changed slowing it down. Seven keepers 16-17 with one fat 19. Had a bunch of strikes where i was unable to set the hook and I must have thrown back five 14.5 inchers. Lots of activity on the water, saw flipper and his pals numerous times along with a curious sea turtle checking out the edge of the lights.

:an5:


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

*6/2 - *Went out of town last weekend to Lake Tahoe for Memorial day and as soon as I get back the wind is horrible for a week. So after 2 long weeks with me itching to fish I finally find a night calm enough for me to fish. As usual I hit up Boyd's for a pint of shrimp around 8pm. Drove down to the usual spot where a few day fishermen were finishing up. I come to find it was a slow day, only 1 keeper spec. Was also kind enough to give me the last of his shrimp he wasn't using.

After setting up the lights I had bait in the water around 8:30. The wind was howling and was beginning to see white tips. I knew it was a going to be a long night with these conditions.

Grinding for about 2 hours I had one decent sized sand trout (~12in) to show for it. It had rained earlier and I was wondering if I should have waited another day. Saw a few other pack it up but I figured I drove down here so I might as well grind a bit longer. I knew that a tide change was due around 10:45 and figured I'd at least see if the tide brought me anything.

It's a good thing I stayed because it turned into the best night of fishing I have ever had. Right after the tide change I hooked up with my first spec (19in.) The bait was abundant and constantly being attacked. The next cast after hooking up with that spec I feel my line go tight. At first I thought it was a small fish but as soon as I set the hook it took off. My reel started ripping drag the fight was on.

Was a great fight and took me about 5mins to reel it in. Everytime I thought he was finally tired he was dive and rip off some more drag. I thought it was a shark or bull red the way it was fighting but I finally landed it and was rewarded with a 27.75in redfish. Very next cast, boom another 25in redfish. This one fought even harder than the previous and I ended up breaking the tip of my Waterloo rod I bought at the fishing show earlier this year while I landed him. Can't say I am mad as it happened landing a beautiful red instead of say a car door but ask me again after I talk to Waterloo's customer support.

I grab my backup rod and rig it up. First cast and another red jumps on. This one takes off for Bolivar Peninsula and after letting him rip drag continuously I finally look down at my reel getting nervous about being spooled and tighten the drag. As I begin to try and turn him he breaks my leader. Disappointed I reel in and add a new leader. Next cast again I hook up with another slot red. This one would have no part of me and eventually was able to spit the hook jumping out of the water. Again I retie a new leader (was frayed after the previous fight) and cast out. Boom, another redfish who broke off the leader.

Frustrated, I take a break grabbing some water and decided to try out the new 30lb Vicious fluoro I got on sale at FTU. (2 for 1 so 220yds for less than $20) After switching it out I land 3 more reds and a rat red with no more line breaks (so long old Berkley 25lb fluoro.)

For that 2 hours it felt like near every cast landed me a fish. I caught all those reds, a couple small hardheads and a few more specs before the wind finally died down like it was predicted to. I was having such a great night I invited a few lightless fisherman to join me in my lights and share in my joy. Ended up turning back into the grind again but I was still able to land a few more specs.

After 6 hours my generator finally runs out of gas and I pack it up. Finally tally: 3 red fish (27.75, 25, 22), 7 specs (biggest was 19), 1 big sand trout, 1 broken Waterloo rod, and most importantly 1 fisherman reminded why he loves to fish

PS: I'll upload some pics from my phone when I get home, takes forever to send at work.


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

Pictures as promised

1st Red of the night









Cooler at midnight









Next red 









Cooler at end of night


----------

